# Zahlen einen Text zuweisen per Formel oder Makro



## HWS24 (4. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich benötige mal eure Hilfe und zwar möchte ich in einer Excel Tabelle die immer das gleiche Format hat in dem Feld W2 ( dort fängt der Wert mit dem Lagerbestand an )  bei dem wert 0 das in dem Feld AF2  der Textwert ( Nicht Lieferbar ) erscheint . Und bei dem Wert in W2 alles was größer ist als 0 der Textwert in AF2 ( Sofort Lieferbar ) erscheint . Da die Tabelle sehr lang ist wäre es am besten wenn das wohl mit einem VBA Makro geht damit ich nicht jedesmal soviel Hand anlegen muss da ich das jeden Tag tun muss.

Wäre echt nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## DrSoong (4. September 2009)

Dazu benutzt du am besten Cells(Row, Column), da kannst du numerisch in einer Schleife die Zeilen/Spalten durchgehen:

```
lRow = ein Zähler in einer Schleife, der die zu bearbeitende Zeile angibt
If Val(Cells(lRow, 23).Value) = 0 Then
 Cells(lRow, 32).Value = "Nicht Lieferbar"
Else:
 Cells(lRow, 32).Value = "Sofort Lieferbar"
End If
```


Der Doc!


----------



## HWS24 (4. September 2009)

Hallo und danke,

aber ich bin echt der Excel Newbie kannst du mir vieleicht kurz erklären wie ich das ganze lauffähig mache?


----------



## tombe (5. September 2009)

Geht doch auch ohne Makro in dem du diese Formel in die Zelle "AF2" einträgst:


```
=WENN($W1<=0;"Nicht lieferbar"; "Sofort lieferbar")
```

Wenn du es nun für mehrere Zeilen brauchst, dann einfach die Zelle "AF2" mit der Maus markieren und nach unten ziehen bis wo du es brauchst.

Oder du gibst der Spalte mit dem Lagerbestand einen Namen (z.B. eben "Lagerbestand"). Dann kannst du die Formel so schreiben:


```
=WENN(Lagerbestand<=0;"Nicht lieferbar"; "Sofort lieferbar")
```

Diese Formel kopierst du und fügst sie unverändert in alle betreffenden Zellen ein.


----------



## HWS24 (7. September 2009)

Hallo,

Danke euch beiden mit eurer Hilfe hab ich das Problem gelöst.

Ich würd euch gern Bewerten ich weiss bloss nicht wie?

Gruss Gerd.


----------

